# Convergence STK Symtoms



## bhalpin (Aug 6, 2009)

I've seen pictures posted that show convergence issues caused by defective STK chips. I've also read through quite a bit of the information posted here.

I have a couple of questions about the failure STK symtoms that hopefully someone can answer for me.

1) If you can move your setup convergence lines up and down and back and forth for each color, does it mean that the STK amps are functioning?

2) If the raster size of one of the colors (blue) does not fill the screen, is trapazoidal shaped, and can not be fully lined up in setup with the other two convergence crosses (but can be moved) , does this point to a defective STK amp?

The attached example looks like a convergence STK issue, but I'm not certain since I can move all of lines.









Thank you so much. Wish I had found this forum earlier.

Bill


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you can move all of the lines, the STK may be working. It looks like your blu width and linearity are off, and there may be adjustments for this, depending on the set. An open resistor or one that is burned and changed values could cause this as well. A bad yoke could do it, or you could have a problem in the convergence generator.

What kind of set do you have? I suggest you create a new thread in the forum for your brand with more specific info.

Have you read the Convergence Repair sticky? The first ten posts explain a lot.


----------



## bhalpin (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the insight. This is a nine year old Panasonic PT56WXF95A. Yes, I've read all of your excellent Convergence Repair sticky several times.

I'll create a new thread under that brand with details on where I've been with this.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Mr Bob (Sep 30, 2008)

That Panny is one of the best CRT RPTV HDreadys ever made. It did both 720p and 1080i independently of each other, the last series to ever do so, and only Panny did it to begin with. After that 720p was always upconverted to 1080i, in which case you always had to trust the algorithms of that particular brand, for how good that upconversion was going to be. With your set that was not necessary. 720p stayed native, had its own discrete image structure memory bank. 1080i also had its own separate, independent memory bank.

I have the 65" version and it's killer, even today.

Nobody does HD like Panasonic!


Mr Bob


----------

